# recommend electronica to a classical music and jazz fan



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think this is distinct and particular enough to create a distinct thread from the "electronic music" thread - I'm creating it for myself, as the only "electronica" that I own is Phaedra and a couple of Moby's albums ("Wait for Me" and the one with "Southside"). I just realized I also have one of the Buddha Bar sets, and a Putumayo Presents Asian Lounge cd that might count. 

Oxygene has been on my list for awhile. Otherwise, I got nada. 

I'm probably only going to get an album or two a month, but go ahead and list stuff, taking into account that I'm almost completely unfamiliar with the genre. On the other hand, give me interesting music - I'm a free jazz guy, so I can handle heavy stuff, but also I'm not too pretentious (I like country music, the blues, classic rock, "world" music and some new age music).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've only recently gotten into electronica as well as classical electronic music by going to concerts and listening to it on radio. I'm basically clueless about most of the artists, dj's and composers as I've only been into it for quite a short time. All I can suggest is tune in to a local or national radio station that broadcasts alternative types of music. Here in Australia, we have Triple J, which plays not only electronica but a wide variety of stuff - from hip hop, to dubstep, alternative/non mainstream rock & pop, drum n'bass & so on:

http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Vangelis - Heaven and hell
Brian Eno - most of his work, start with Another green world


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Brian Eno - most of his work, start with Another green world


Good call. Eno is consistently great, even his new album is pretty interesting. Kraftwerk is another no-brainer.

I'd won't post some videos, I'll just name some names and let you find what you like:

Oneohtrix Point Never
Farben
VHS Head
Fennesz
Michael Rother
Boards of Canada
Air
Peter Baumann
Aphex Twin
David Toop
Popol Vuh
Four Tet
Carl Stone
James Ferraro
Caboladies
La Dusseldorf
Philip Jeck
William Basinski
Tim Hecker
Gonjasufi

Then there's a few I don't like as much/aren't as familiar with but are highly rated:

Venetian Snares
Flying Lotus
Squarepusher
Autechre
Gold Panda

I've left out the Techno and House kinda stuff that I'm not into as much.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. Should keep me busy.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

sort of jazzy.


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

There's quite a lot of quality electronica that draws on jazz influences especially the very great Ninja Tune label. The Cinematic Orchestra are probably the most obviously jazzy but they do use real instruments as well as programming etc. Check out 'Motion' and 'Everyday'. Also Amon Tobin, who's got a darker sound - mashing up jazz, film noir soundtracks, breakbeat, drum n bass. Squarepusher on the Warp label fuses drum n' bass and jazz. He's a pretty fine bass player as it happens. Then there's the series Cafe Saint Germain des Pres which puts out tunes some people call Nu-jazz. Good stuff though. Other top recommendations

Thievery Corporation - Washington DC based these guys are as cool as fvck fusing chilled bossa nova and dub beats, Arabic vibes..all sorts. Check out 'The Mirror Conspiracy'
Kruder and Dorfmeister - kings of chill. K + D sessions is a must as are the spin-offs Tosca and Peace Orchestra.
Wagon Christ aka Luke Vibert. From the same neck of the woods in the UK as Aphex Twin but more fun and accessible IMO
Groove Armada - not fussed about their last album , a bit too 80s retro for me. Not pure electronica as they also use proper instruments but Vertigo is a classic of the chil lout genre
Massive Attack - the big boys of trip hop. Musts are the debut Blue Lines, which is more Soul-ful, and Mezzanine, which is darker and with a slight rock vibe
Most of these are on Spotify


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

-Cluster
-Harmonia
-Tangerine Dream


----------



## wingracer (Mar 7, 2011)

The Glitch Mob. Pretty basic stuff but I kinda dig them.

And since someone else mentioned Massive Attack and trip-hop, Portishead.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

depends on what electronica you want, i mean there are literally hundreds of genres that split from it
http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/

here is a diagram that shows the genres, and all their divides and break offs into sub genres. Its completely crazy as to how many different sub styles were formed within electronic.

i personally only listen to trance, all the other stuff just doesnt appeal to me (maybe its just the form of trance as a whole that appeals to me)

so as to what you might like, maybe this:





Basically an uplifting trance tune, with a melody reminiscent of some classical piece (not sure which)





this is more goa like than anything, but it has that kind of enlightened feeling to it, which is why i go back to it (btw this entire album is my most favorite of them all)





this is a shorter version so you get the point about the track. This is like dark tech progressive trance, shuffled bassline, slower tempo, and very distorted leads, generally has a big room sound and a very intense buildup to drop

but like i said, it might not be what you want




here is a track i really like, sounds like a beethoven sonata reminiscent, very cool indeed


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm more in the IDM / leftfield vein of electronica, leaning toward glitch. Autechre are probably the reigning kings of this style.






For the more classical oriented electronic music one of its pioneers, Morton Subotnik, has fascinated me. i've always loved the more rhythmic parts of Silver Apples of the Moon, though I must warn the entire work doesn't sound this accessible. 





[Edit: This link is especially dedicated to Harpsichordconcerto . . .]


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This is an interesting thread for me too. I'll be checking out the youtube links when I have the time. Thanks especially to Igneous01 for his link to the diagram of electronica styles. As I thought, the origin of all this were the "pioneers" 60 years ago such as Xenakis, Varese, etc...


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Eno, Moebius, Roedelius, Cluster

Did anyone mention Larry fast and Synergy? I recommend the first 3. The first one has a Moog version of The Slaughter on 10th Avenue. The second has excerpts from The New World Symphony. Cords is all original music and very entertaining.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

and this one is a must:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Say, can anyone explain the difference between Dubstep and Drum 'n Bass to an old prog rock fan? To my ears they sound very similar. I'm not picking up on the subtleties distinguishing all these seemingly endless variety of genres except to know that trance and house are not my cup of tea.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Dubstep:






DnB:


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

Weston said:


> Say, can anyone explain the difference between Dubstep and Drum 'n Bass to an old prog rock fan? To my ears they sound very similar. I'm not picking up on the subtleties distinguishing all these seemingly endless variety of genres except to know that trance and house are not my cup of tea.


Buit as with rock and jazz there are many subgenres of trance and House. With trance there's the heavier psy /Goa end e.g.






The more mainstream Euro style






The 'world fusion' style

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=juno+reactor+conga+fury&aq=6

for starters


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nils Frahm & Anne Müller:
Duktus




Let me kay Be C 
http:





Peter Broderick ~ The Dream




Peter Broderick and MachineFabriek ~ Kites





Glenn Branca ~ Electric guitarist / Composer
Symphony No. 3









Tim Hecker ~ October





Max Richter (I name him but personally, it does nothing for me - he's popular and maybe 'your cuppa.')

Owen Pallett

Markus Reuter - Todmorden 513 - Movement I (a work in progress)




Movement IV





Rafael Anton Irisarri - Hopes And Past Desires 





Franco Battiato ~ From the CD, "Juke Box" made a set of singularly idiosyncratic pieces you might enjoy; often known for a mainstream Italian-pop kind of music, the pieces on this CD are a wholly apart 'excursion' into a very personal place. Here, from "juke Box." is "Agnus." It is a studio construct, I would not say 'electronica,' though those elements are also in play here....





Peter Gregson ~ Classical 'Cellist / composer; 'Cello and electronics - imo, some Very Nice Pieces.
Gregson: Tu Non Mi Perderai Mai 





Julia Wolfe ~ Classical 'Cellist / composer; 'Cello and electronics (along with Gregson and Julia Kent, I spot a trend!)

Those, and the spin-off explore listings to the right on the youtube links should get you quite far....


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I recommend the German electronica on the SKY label, which has been re-released and is easier to find. Eno appears on some of these. Also, I recommend an Eno title, "The Shutov Assembly," which is a sublime exploration of high-pitched FM sounds.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I only just seen this thread - I've been exploring Electronica the last few months and have been listening to a bit of Eno, JMJ, Vangelis and Tangerine Dream among others. I am quite excited by this genre! .
Did you get Oxygene yet science? - I just downloaded it and a few weeks ago and was blown away by how good it was!.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Weston said:


> Say, can anyone explain the difference between Dubstep and Drum 'n Bass to an old prog rock fan? To my ears they sound very similar. I'm not picking up on the subtleties distinguishing all these seemingly endless variety of genres except to know that trance and house are not my cup of tea.


On the chance that your question hadn't been answered to your satisfaction: Classic Dubstep is more reduced and atmospheric, maybe even a bit more repetitive, with more emphasis on subbass. Heavy Dubstep (aka "brostep") is much closer to DnB, without as much subbass, but usually with a dirtier bass synth, often employing a modulated low-pass filter to get the wobble effect (the wubwubwub stuff).


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I was going to list my ambient favorites but just for the hell of it I'll post something.... completely different:






This track still blows my mind everytime.


----------

